# Caimans, most certainly NOT A PET!!!



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Darn it. This is definitely the last cleanout I do in the aquarium, taking them out of the tank is a right pain in the rear, I have one doing a runner at me on a high run in the dining room, and the bigger one is still in the tank, crikey!
He's WELL peed off tonight!! I better hurry my sweet self up and get the job done....


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Right, got them both out. And I'm gone to look for the camera...if I find the usb cable I'll stick a pick up in an hour or so, if not I'll be off to bed and throw up what ever I get on cam.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Word of warning, scales on their necks back and tail can cut skin and puncture, no one ever told Me that....that armor is sharp and pointy and strong! the male has just hand a bit of a trashing about while lowering him back in and he's left my right thumb with a bleeding hole, swollen and slightly risen, sore too. And that hand was on his tail! 

I'll be wrestling them in future covered in chainmail :lol2: And he just ate my fish!!....I forgot to take the little tetra fella out and he got a bit stunned and disorientated with the new water and has been swimming very drunk looking....so he's gone now. He was the sole survivor in the tank even when a whole new batch of fish came and got eaten...he did well, he made me proud.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just to define for some people, my interpretation of pet is something you can cuddle and play with and will maybe seek affection, like a cat or dog or gopher or something, a rabbit even. A thing that bites and hisses at you and growls and is sore to restrain is definitely a very inconvenient pet and most likely ONLY called "pet" if you generalize keeping any sort of animal in the home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

How I would of loved to see a video of that LOL, not that you got hurt but the male pissed of cos you took his GF away


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Funnily enough lately I find that he's getting angry when he hears her calling when I've got her in my hands. She's nuts altogether, I evaded a lot of swipes tonight. I actually hopped out of her way, I'm not too mad on restraining their mouths so there's generally a set of teeth crawling around the room as I clean the tank recently. I am picking up some more blocks tomorrow so I can build the land area beside their pond. So more pics to come this weekend in the pond thread...saving money is a :censor: lately...it's keeps getting divided everywhere...


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*crocs*

yes hope you got pics would love to see them sandy


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Yer please put some photos up would love to see them


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sharp pointy armor. This is the tail.



















Took the female out first, 
she still gives the baby call.


















And this was the male hiding under the armchair, 









I found no problem walking around them in the room but they don't like people one bit. 

I have 3 more pics of him but they need editing to cut out a small section.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Piraya1 said:


> image
> 
> Sharp pointy armor. This is the tail.
> image
> ...


I so want one


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

dwarfs remind me of dragons in films because of all the sharp edges on them lol


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful caimans mate. Lookin forward to seeing more of your encloser :notworthy:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

:mf_dribble:

..The only reason I would have DWAL.


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

stunning little beauties! how big are they? How big do they get?
your story did make me chuckle, as someone said seeing the video would have been hilarious!


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*crocs*

beautifull crocs was wondering how often you let them wonder about the livingroom ???. What size is the crocs ??? thanks sandy


----------



## ryuindia (Jun 30, 2011)

They are GORGEOUS! Ohhh I didn't know Dwarf caimans were so adorable :flrt:


----------

